# Feeling like home now



## milsmith (Oct 27, 2014)

Im so exciting now!! Discovered a new shop selling iterally most of the items I used at home. Its near SOGO,one minute walking distance.I remember my grandma likes putting the Yardley lavender soap in the closest, the table of my conservatory, next to my piano and the guest bathroom to make everywhere smells Laveder; Lynx , Radox shower gel for my dad; Ultrex sanitary; Astonish cleaning products...couldnt stop buying and skipped lunch...


----------

